# How much can a 6wt. take?



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a 5/6 weight St. Croix Pro graphite and was wondering how big of a fish it could handle. I was looking to try gar and carp on the fly since they are so plentiful in numbers. But, I am wondering if I should buy a heavier rod instead of breaking the one I already have.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

7/8 wieght would be better but I have caught carp on a 5/6 weight and it was not a very good one. Good luck


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The important thing to remember when dealing with fish bigger then recommended on for a certain weight rod isnt the rod strength, but more so the line strength and then to use your fighting abilities to subdue the fish. For example, there are no gar in Ohio too big for a 5/6 wt rod, biggest fish will be a 7-8 lb gar, but carp on the other hand could pose a problem if you hook into a 20 lber. Now lets say you have a 2 wt rod and load it up with 20 lb tippet, thats a problem because the tippet is more then the rod can handle but if that happens and you learn when to point the rod on runs vs pulling on the fish. now on that 5/6wt rod, which is what i use for carp, youll be fine as long as you use tippet aroun 1 or 2X and no heavier. Just have to know the limitations of the rod and not horse and try to lift fish with the rod.
I often use my 6 wt for Salmon up on the PM river in Michigan because in low water conditions, you have to go down to 8 and sometimes 6lb test so a 10 wt doest do you any good then, its heavy, weares you out and will quickly break the tippet since the tip is so hard, so sometimes, you need to scale back. Does that make sense??
Salmonid


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

The size of fish you can land doesn't really have anything to do with the rod weight, unless you're talking about actually picking the fish up out of the water using the rod to lift it.
You get the rod to match the line to get the distance you need to throw the size of fly on the proper leader to turn it over.
The size of fish you can land depends on your skill level, the diameter (strength) of the leader, the quality and setting of your reel's drag, the environmental conditions, i.e. water velocity, depth, snags, vegetation, etc., and your patience.
I have landed (worn out) a 25 pound carp with a 3-weight. But if you attempt it, I would recommend bringin' a lunch. It'll take a while.


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

DavidT said:


> The size of fish you can land depends on your skill level, the diameter (strength) of the leader, the quality and setting of your reel's drag, the environmental conditions, i.e. water velocity, depth, snags, vegetation, etc., and your patience. I have landed (worn out) a 25 pound carp with a 3-weight. But if you attempt it, I would recommend bringin' a lunch. It'll take a while.


Thats what I expected to hear. I have caught a few gar and carp on ultra light spinning tackle ( 4lb test) and it took a long time for the carp. I was just not sure if the rod construction vs. spinning and fly rods would make one stonger/weaker than the other. And it seems there is not much difference in terms of strength. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

I have caught some decent carp on a 5/6 wt. The responses from DavidT and Salmonid are right on the money. I would just caution you to be very careful if fighting even an average size carp. If the fish makes a quick burst and you're not quite expecting it, the load on your rod tip could be sufficient enough to break your tip. Chances are, your tippet will break, but all it takes is a second to break your rod tip, and less than that to break your heart!

Good luck...I hope you hook into some monsters!!


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't even try to play a carp off the reel. Get a good hook set, and just give enough tension to keep the fish on as you reel in the slack line. The first one I ever hooked, I hooked blind as I was holding the line to my rod with my index finger, and it gave me a nice burn on the first run. AFter you get him on, make sure to find a good spot to beach him, I have been unable to land a carp without beaching it (I don't carry a net with me).


----------



## CTB86 (Feb 16, 2006)

Last winter I landed a nice sized Steelhead on a 6wt. It took me about 20 minutes and I had to have a buddy net the darn thing or the fight would have never ended.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

you can land very big fish on very light tackle but it is tougher on the fish if you are going to release it afterward---sometimes a large sheephead will become exhausted after landing it on my light perch rod----i suspect that some dont recover and die from the ordeal---if you are going to release the fish then it helps to end the fight quickly with a stronger rod


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Good point, ledslinger. But I would like to give one comment on that... I've never had to resuscitate any carp, even after landing one after a protracted battle on undersized gear, beaching and pausing for a picture. I don't know if it's their ability to breathe oxygen or what, but typically, as soon as I put that fish back in the water, they're off like rockets. Another reason to love carp fishing, they are extremely hardy.

I hope that doesn't come off as abusive to the carp, but it seems with other fish, one in twenty you let go and it's the "I hope he makes it..." release, and I frequently just want to get a fish back in the water as quickly as possible. The carp I've caught dont' even act like they've been on the line, except for the very end of the fight when you can beach 'em.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

very true jsalkas---lol----they are pretty tough hombres---for some reason i switched thinking to other species with a overly light rod---the last carp that i hooked on a 5 wt broke me off right away---lol---a 10# carp on a 6 wt will keep you busy for a while

i chartered a trip with capt cecil kieth in islamarada ,fl who held the world record tarpon on fly for years before billy pate took over---he guides a fellow that was trying to set class tippet records for tarpon---as soon as they determine that a fish wont break the line class record---they break him off


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

I hear ya', led, and completely agree. I was doing some Lake Michigan flats fishing, and had a big fish roll on my fly, busted my 8# line like nothing. I wasn't getting very many opportunites at feeding fish, since the spawn was in full swing, and was very upset with myself. The next day I managed a couple of 27"ers (on 20# test  ), and saved the trip. I managed to get those fish in in under 15 minutes on a 7 weight, I really had to concentrate on keeping my rod low to the water, and when I got him close, no babying the fish, just run 'em up on shore (literally, keep the rod low and get the momentum going, then walk backwards 'til they're too shallow to swim). I babied my first few big carp, and all that got me was longer fights when I tried to tail the fish when I got him close, or didn't make a a decisive effort to beach the fish. If you're moving them over the shallow water too slowly, and they feel it, they tend to get a second wind (and a third and a fourth).

I couldn't imagine just popping a good fish off because it wasn't big enough; but I probably don't catch enough (and can't afford all the flies).


----------

